# How to keep heat in tortoise table?



## jareeed2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Any tricks how to keep heat in tortoise table? Its gonna be in a cooler room in my house


----------



## Kvoigt (Nov 24, 2011)

jareeed2 said:


> Any tricks how to keep heat in tortoise table? Its gonna be in a cooler room in my house



we have base board heating and i have Sonne on a table (!off the floor!)by the wall with the heater. it works pretty well or we also have a ceramic heat bulb that works wonders  when i dont really wana roast out my room LOL


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 24, 2011)

See how the temps do with the main MVB.
what kind of tort do you have?


----------



## jareeed2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Whats the MVB? And i have redfoots


----------



## coreyc (Nov 24, 2011)

Can you cover the top ?


----------



## jareeed2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Well the tables being built now.. Should i have a hinged cover built or just put something seperate over it


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 24, 2011)

OH, with Redfoots you may not use a UV/heat bulb combined (MVB).
I think a lot of people cover their RF tables, sometimes with plexiglass.
Are you going to use a Strip light/hood for your UV, with a CHE for heat on one or both end.
The top could then be fashioned to fit in front of the lighting to cover the rest of the enclosure? Plexiglass is nice.
There are some beautiful indoor Redfoot set ups, using tortoise tables or aquariums.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 24, 2011)

Make a lid for it too. I cover some of mine with foil...


----------



## jareeed2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Can you cut plexiglass? Maybe i get a big sheet of plexiglass.. Draw out on it where i want them uv strip lamp and heat lamp to go then cut those sections out.?? Maybe im just dreaaming idn lol.


----------



## ascott (Nov 24, 2011)

Nope....not dreaming...perfect idea, just know that plexi glass is a tricky thing to cut...so take caution...or perhaps where you purchase it at will have cutter and will do the cuts for you so your plexi does not crack....unless you are aok doing it that is....


----------



## Tom (Nov 24, 2011)

I recommend a closed chamber instead of an open table. Especially for RFs.


----------



## jareeed2 (Nov 25, 2011)

They wont sufficate if i have a cover on will they?


----------



## Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

My table is 7 X 3 feet. I use a piece of rigid insulation with the foil facing the pen, my lights are at one end so I cover as much as I can. My hubby stapled a thin strip of wood, (luan?) to each end so I can lift it up and kinda slide it between the wall and table to clean. My temps are a bit cooler at the far end, but I have loads of hay there, and they can decide where they want to be.
If anyone cares for a pic, let me know, cheap and easy!!
Nay


----------



## jareeed2 (Nov 25, 2011)

I would love to see a pic pleasee


----------



## Madkins007 (Nov 25, 2011)

With Red-footeds, you either need some sort of cover, or to heat and humidify the whole room, or split the difference and build a sort of mini-room/indoor greenhouse/etc. for them inside the room.

One fairly easy option is to make the table, then use PVC pipe or cheap lumber to make a tent-like framework over the table and all of the lighting and heating elements, then drape it with clear vinyl sheeting or a clear shower curtain, etc.


----------



## Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

HI, here's the simple picture of the simple solution. This was already in the tiny pics album. but if you need more info I will take more.
Top table has the insulation on it. I can easily lift when I need to clean, very light and actually stand ups against the wall at an angle giving me enough room to feed and clean.(It will stand up because there is two strips of thin wood stapled on each end, otherwise the board is pretty flimsy)
Bottom layer has one, but I hadn't placed it on yet. Hope it helps!!


----------

